# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  كب كيك الدياي . .~

## βάвλ нέάяţ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،  

*يسعدلي صبـــآحكم / مســـآكم بطاعة الرحمن . ،* 




*،*  



*السنه اللي طافت في رمضان كنت ادخل سيدات حالي اي زاير واخذ وصفات اما اليوم حسيت انه لازم افيد غيري مثل ما اهل سيدات فادوني ..*  

*فان شاء الله كل ماصورت وصفه بحطها لكم . . .*  






*،*  



*آلمقادير . ’،* 
*/ 2 بصل مقصوص صغار، 4 ديايه مفوره ومفتته، علبه قشطه ، 3 ملعقه جبن سائل، 2 ملعقه مايونيز , كيس الصمون الدوراي او التوست/*  





*آلطريقه . ’،*  








*ااول خطوه* 

*نقص الصمون في اوراق الكبك كيك* *..*  





 



*ثاني خطوه*
*نحمس الدياي والبصل وي البزار والملح والفلفل الرومي " انا ماحطيت لانه كان مخلص . "* 
*ونحطه فوق الصمون . .*  
** 



*ثالث خطوه*
*وفي طاسه نخلط " الجبن - القشطه - المايونيز"* 

*ونصبه فوق الدياي*  

 











*رابع خطوه*  
*ندخله الفرن حتي يتحمر . .* 
*" الشكل النهائي "*  

** 


*وهناا وعااافيه ..* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## @مبدعه@

شكله جونااااااان تسلم ايدج  :Smile:

----------


## رقيقة

واااايد شكله كيوووت 

وحتى طعمه احسه خفيف 

مشكورة الغلا

----------


## هدى2

مشكوورة على الوصفه

----------


## اسيرت شوق

يمممممممممممممم يمي تسمين شكلها حلو

----------


## princcea tear

* * *((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي و أبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت )))* * *

----------


## حــــلاوه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## هموم الليالي*

واااااااااااو ما شاء الله عليج .. شكله رووعة 
ان شاء الله باجر بجربه ^^
تسلم ايدج

----------


## aashiqa

سهلة وايد بس فيها ابداع

----------


## ღcute girlღ

تسلم ايدج ^^ ..

----------


## ام زيوودي

> تسلم ايدج

----------


## بهلولة

ربيعتي سوت نفسها بس بالخضار

يعطيج العافية

----------


## thariya

يسلمو وعوافي

----------


## روزه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## روزه

تسلم ايدج

----------


## سعوديه عاطله

*تسلم الأيادي 
لي تجربه إن شاء الله*

----------


## uaesun2003

يجنن استمري جي
أنا المشكله بعدني متفرجه ما اعرف انزل صور 
حبيبتي حبيت اعرف علب البزار مالج من وين ماخذتنهن 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم مايــــد

شكله عجيييييييب


بجرب باجر

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## StranG LOovE

تسلمين اختى طريقه حلوه

----------


## كام

يم يم يعطيج العافية روووووووعة

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

تسلم ايدج واايد حلوة الفكرة بطبقها ^.^

----------


## أمـ فيصل

تسلمين قلبو

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## مغرورة الجمال

وااو ، ماشاءالله عليج
مبدعة ،
شكل الكب كيك يجنن ..
تسلم يدينج ،

----------


## اوكسجني

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## الايمــــان

مشكورة عجبتني مرة مرة :13 (51):

----------


## Mall.08

شكله حلو .. بالعافيه اختي
تسلم اليمين ..

----------


## dxbaii

روووووووووووووعه

----------


## thariya

سهل وحركته ملفته,,
يسلمو الغلا

----------


## كرافان جميرا

اتفضلي وشوفي يالغاليه اللي عندنا صدقيني راح يعجبج

----------


## المزيونة2002

يمي يمي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## miss princes

وأو شكله جنان
انشاء الله.بجربها 
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## مااايلي

يوعتووووونننيييي

----------


## سمية عبدالله

ماشاء الله رووعه
يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## وفاء2

شكلهم شهي شكرا لك

----------


## موزة الغفلي

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه وسهلة

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

يزاج الله خير غناتي

----------


## عموري

تسلم ايدج

----------


## rita hair

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## بينكش

شكله لذيذ

----------


## .. قلب دبي ..

وؤآآآآؤو ..

شكله لذيييييذ .. نم نم خخ

بحـآول اسوؤيه بأقرب وقت .. 

يوعتيني بـ هذي الوصصفه ^^ 

تسلمين عـلى هذي الوصصفة الرآآآئعه =)

----------


## موزه السويدي

*يالله كيف سهل وسريع وشكله لذيذ لازم نجرب تسلم ايدج*

----------


## Em Wesam

حلوووو وبشهي

----------


## أم مسعود

شكلها لذيذة تسلم ايدج

----------


## تسونامي

ماااا شالله
شكله لذييييييذ
تسلم الأيادي غااليتي

----------


## رياح الربيع

تسلم ايدج .......رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## الامل88

تسلم الايادي

----------


## mrs.abk

بجربه ان شاء الله 

شكرا

----------


## فلاولة

يممممم يمممممم

صدق صدق شكلللله يشهي ومغري خخخخ

باجر بجرب وصفتج 

تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي وسلمتي على هالمجهووود الطيب

----------


## سراب الليل77

تسلم ايدج

----------


## حرم بن جرش

تسلم الايادي 
الطبق مرتب ويفتح النفس

----------


## banota.a7

حبيته جاري التجريب ..

بس كب كيد الدياي اسم عجيب ...

----------


## سااروه

فكرته روعه بطبقها ان شاء الله تسلم ايدج

----------


## امل السورية

مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## روح البراءه

يمي يمي ثانكس يا حلوه ع الطريقه الحلوه

وبجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## *كلي ذوق*

* * *((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي و أبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت )))* * *

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

مشكورة أختي ع الوصفة ^^

----------


## ليندااااا

تسلم ايدج 
فكرة جديدة وحلوة

----------


## لافندر 12

روعة تسلم الايادي

----------


## حرمه يديده

احس لو كان صمون فرنسي و مقطع بشكل مايل بيكون احلى ( اقصد ك شكل )..

تسلم الايادي

----------


## * أم أحمد

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## ام حمد وموزه

ما شاء الله عليج مبينه سهله وان شاء الله بطبقها و تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييين وتسلم يديج

----------


## أحبج يا أمي

ما شاء الله شكله يميييي 

تسلمين عالكب كيك

----------


## ماحد شراتي

روووووووووووعه ماشاءالله عليج

تسلمين

----------


## شما الهاجري

[IMG]http://www.*************/vb/mwaextraedit4/extra/58.gif[/IMG]

----------


## روح الوداع 22

مشكوره

----------


## maryam84

ما شاء الله عليج

الله يوفقج وتسلم الايادي

----------


## مريم البتول

اشهى الفطاير والمعجنات والمعمول المنزلي بطريقه سوريه للطلب على الواتس اب فقط 
0556566929

----------


## حرم بن جرش

انا سويتها بس بخلطة بيتزا الزعتر والزيتون 
لذيييييذه

----------

